

Pinboard is 4 years old - tptacek
https://blog.pinboard.in/2013/07/pinboard_is_four_years_old/

======
subpixel
I recently spent some time thinking of the apps that most inspire me as a solo
entrepreneur. Pinboard is one of them:

* it scratches the developer's own itch

* it's basically a one-person operation

* it wasn't the first tool of its kind, it's the superior tool

* it charged customers from the word go, and if it didn't work the developer would be doing other interesting things instead

------
dylandrop
User base seems to be capping off (23K active in 2012 -> 23K active in 2013).
What's the reason behind this?

